# Форум 1С > Система налогообложения (ОСНО, УСНО, ЕНВД) >  Дистрибутивы+Патчи безлимитные

## loungzhur

*Дистрибутивы+Патчи безлимитные (без ограничения по времени)* на https://t.me/+1_SCzpbstY4xMjFi

----------

